# Best Pre-workout Supplement



## Jehanzeb Cheema (Aug 16, 2011)

Plz tell me the best Best Pre-workout Supplement plzzzzz


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

For me black coffee, cheap and effective.

I wouldn't waste any money on pre supps myself, rather get extra food. I don't feel the need for an extra 'boost' in the gym, I love the place I give 110% everyday and if I got any more of a pump going on I would burst lol, all I got from pre work out supps is a banging headaches.

Some people have said they've had good results from using them though, ones most likely to be named are *Jack3d*, *Superpump* and *Warrior* has good reviews.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Caffeine tabs or caffeine powder is even cheaper!!

Nah, but as mentioned above, jack3d is gtg and will always be recommended. However tolerance build up can be quite common. Also NTKTS which has the same ingredient profile as jack3d but is cheaper per serving is also worth a mention.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Out of the ones I've tried 3 stand out above the rest

1MR from BPI

Pre Form from chaparral labs

Stampede from anabolic designs

There's some reviews on our website ive done on them www.bodybuildingnatural.co.uk mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jack3d is the best pre-workout supp. close is 1MR, but each will effect people differently mate...I've wasted alot of money on trial and error with pre-workouts...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Anyone tried the new no-xplode 2.0??


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I use Creapump from MyProtein, i find its good and gives me a good amount of energy at the gym.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Neurocore is doing the job at the moment for me...


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

still on the trial and error stage . tried no xlpde - DY nox pump, and a whole bunch of others

Not tried NEW no xplode yet.

currently on Superpump max (the new stuff) Unbveileable diffrence to the old "superdump" but it still turns your sh!t blue lol


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

I've tried these:

Jack3d.......good but tolerance build up came in quickly

Rampage.......I found similar to Jack3d without the horrible after feeling.

DY Nox Pump.......Not for me.

I'd go back with Jack3d, but cycle it a week on, a week off perhaps.

I currently use no pre-workout supps.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Im gonna try the new no-xplode in a few weeks when im home ill do a review in this thread


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> still on the trial and error stage . tried no xlpde - DY nox pump, and a whole bunch of others
> 
> Not tried NEW no xplode yet.
> 
> currently on Superpump max (the new stuff) Unbveileable diffrence to the old "superdump" but it still turns your sh!t blue lol


And Assualt turns your sh*t bright green :lol:


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

lee85 said:


> And Assualt turns your sh*t bright green :lol:


sounds like a winner


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Vibora said:


> Caffeine tabs or caffeine powder is even cheaper!!
> 
> Nah, but as mentioned above, jack3d is gtg and will always be recommended. However tolerance build up can be quite common. Also NTKTS which has the same ingredient profile as jack3d but is cheaper per serving is also worth a mention.


N2KTS tends to see users not need to exceed one scoop unlike most what suggest how ever many servings then on the directions advise double or treble scoops.

It is great for focus and sustained energy throughout a workout.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Not a hugely popular one in comparison to the stimulant based products but I use Reflex's Performance Matrix every day, then add a serving of their NOS Fusion on weights days - does the job nicely and I've never needed to up a dose as its not mainly stimulants anyway.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Whiteflood has a smooth feeling, more of a pump IMO

Jack3d, i needed 2-3 scoops and had an intense focus

N2KTS not needed to exceed 1 scoop and IMO, its a 50;50 jack3d and whiteflood


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have tried no xplode. Worked quite well but does play havoc on the guts. I also have some super pump to try, I'm guessing this will be similar.

To be honest I find coffee and just eating some carbs more useful before a workout.


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

I had a trial of Animalpak... It made me train my nuts off... I was going to order some last week as I'm out of pre-works, but I started reading reviews on monstersupps and although it gets some good reviews, it also get a few negs as well... This put me off and I went with Jack3d instead. I shall be trying that out tonight!

Even though Animalpak was like coal to my fire, I was a little weary that the actual end product that I buy wasn't going to be the same. (probably over thought that one)!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jehanzeb Cheema said:


> Please tell me the best Best Pre-workout Supplement please


Iv tryed loads of different ones but the best I have honestly found is Dinosaur Nutrition - N Bomb (nitric oxide)

Gives a great pump, massive burst of energy, tastes lush and also comes in a big 1.32kg tub unlike most others little pots.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I normally take:

200-300mg Caffein

10-15g BCAAs/EAAs

But today, for fun, I am going to try:

1g Arginine Alpha Ketoglutarate

4g Creatine Monohydrate

200mg Caffein

B complex (ground and added to other ingredients)

1 probiotic (emptied into drink)

5g BCAAs

5g EAAs

1g magnesium citrate

1g Taurine

1g L-Tyrosine

In 100ml tropical juice and 200ml water. Followed by 10g BCAAs/EAAs intra w/o.

I train fasted.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Just eat right throughout the day, stimulants arent needed with a good diet IMO


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> Just eat right throughout the day, stimulants arent needed with a good diet IMO


good diet or not, the focus and the pump a quality preworkout can make IMO makes a huge difference


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

m118 said:


> good diet or not, the focus and the pump a quality preworkout can make IMO makes a huge difference


Well ive been on NO EXPLODE and JACK3D and did nothing different from me, didnt train any different.

Stick some rocky music on for focus


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> Well ive been on NO EXPLODE and JACK3D and did nothing different from me, didnt train any different.
> 
> Stick some rocky music on for focus


its unfortunate they didnt work for you but just because they didnt, does not mean its the same situation for everyone else.

Many many people love the boost a quality preworkout gives. The pump and focus can help get out those extra reps/heavier weights


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

I really like Warrior Rage and SuperPump MAX. So many good options out at the mo. Nutrex Hemo-Rage is ok also.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BBWarehouse said:


> I really like Warrior Rage and SuperPump MAX. So many good options out at the mo. Nutrex Hemo-Rage is ok also.


#

Before you go out and buy ****-Rage, see if you can get a sample first...I've had it and it's sh*t, the sh*tiest pre-workout out there, I know a few who feel the same...but obviously you could be differant, get some sampliers mate, that would be best


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i definitely prefer a workout with a few scoops of jack3d in me


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

big steve said:


> i definitely prefer a workout with a few scoops of jack3d in me


I agree, also I mixed jack3d and 1MR togther a few weeks ago and that was pretty good, pump was awesome and sore!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

m118 said:


> The pump and focus can help get out those extra reps/heavier weights


Not sure if I buy that tbh. You are 'x' strong whether you have 3 scoops of [insert latest 'macho sounding marketing dept generated' pre workout name] or not.

I think people want to believe in them, they go into the gym mentally feeling supercharged due to the ritual of taking there daily shake, and then confuse the jittery feeling they get with the unlocking of some sort of hidden energy reserve.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Not sure if I buy that tbh. You are 'x' strong whether you have 3 scoops of [insert latest 'macho sounding marketing dept generated' pre workout name] or not.
> 
> I think people want to believe in them, they go into the gym mentally feeling supercharged due to the ritual of taking there daily shake, and then confuse the jittery feeling they get with the unlocking of some sort of hidden energy reserve.


I know that when i've train with and without a preworkout after long ass shift, i always train better with. It's not placebo either as i've tried about 5-10 different preworkouts and only 3 have worked for me. And yes, I 've tried just caffeine too.

But just certain products, many people don't believe in them even if others swear they work


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

lee85 said:


> #
> 
> Before you go out and buy ****-Rage, see if you can get a sample first...I've had it and it's sh*t, the sh*tiest pre-workout out there, I know a few who feel the same...but obviously you could be differant, get some sampliers mate, that would be best


Surprised you didn't like Nutrex's - I know it's pretty popular on site and I really liked it. There are two versions however, the Euro version and the US version, both with slightly different ingredients so it may be down to that. This is regarding the "Ultra-Concentrate" version btw.....I've tried the big 908g standard Hemo-Rage but it was so long ago I can't remember what I thought about it lol!


----------

